# No wonder why!!!



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

I did a search on ebay hp touchpad!!! Wow f%[email protected] bastards!!! they are so many of them. This ass holes that supposedly run out of stock, now they show up on ebay? Who thinks that they just RUN OUT OF STOCK? Or same company put them on ebay to make some profit plus what hp has to pay them back?


----------



## Ozz465 (Aug 25, 2011)

might want to post with actual info , like who you are talking about?


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you really surprised in the least bit by this?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

People always are gonna try to make profits.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

They aren't gonna fall below $200 on there either untilled the unit is grossly outdated.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

supply and demand. there are so many people out there that want these, and they were bought for insanely cheap...people are going to try and turn a buck. thats just how it is, and there is nothing anyone can do about it..except for HP making another couple hundered thousand of them and keeping the same price.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

Supply and demand. Supply is limited. The demand is artificially inflated. Therefore the price will be inflated. If the TPs were all still selling for $99--guess what? You still would not be able to find them because they would all be bought up by now. The only reason there are ANY left is because these "f%[email protected] bastards" bought them up and raised the price. If you really want one for $99--go wait in line at BB like everyone else.


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish HP just flood the market with tp's and let all these ebay/craigslist scumbags sit on their stock. One guy have like 20 tp in one picture sitting on a chair.

I can't complain, we got two from best buy/ insight for me and my wife and are very happy with it. But to see people have 20 in one pic is just very annoying.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

The demand was inflated, not because of the supply shortage, but because of the cheap price due to liquidation. 
So it boggles my mind how people are willing to spend more than twice what the market value is for a product that is being liquidated due to no demand for it at a higher price point.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes--The sudden demand for the units came from the price reduction, but the supply is limited for the foreseeable future. This has caused the price to rise a bit. I would not pay those premiums, but it is not surprising that some are. $250 is still not a bad price for these units. A $50-$100 premium may be worth it for those who are not willing to do the work to track down the cheap units.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Phsyclone79 said:


> I did a search on ebay hp touchpad!!! Wow f%[email protected] bastards!!! they are so many of them. This ass holes that supposedly run out of stock, now they show up on ebay? Who thinks that they just RUN OUT OF STOCK? Or same company put them on ebay to make some profit plus what hp has to pay them back?


Still waiting on that extra info so we all know what you are blabbering about...


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Still waiting on that extra info so we all know what you are blabbering about...


I think the OP is under the impression that the re-sellers pulled their stock to sell it on Ebay at a markup. I doubt (s)he saw anything that would make him/her think that. Looks like random speculation.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

Threads like this need to be deleted..... whats the point either way..sell them in the store or ebay, the stores already bought them from HP, they can do what they want with them.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Its great ebay has a lot of them or the price would be even higher.
My ebay order should be here on thurs


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

This thread is ridiculous speculation.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

Free market capitalism consists of a free-price system where supply and demand are allowed to reach their point of equilibrium without intervention...
(from Wikipedia)

I'm envious of the guy that has 20 sitting on a chair for sale.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

No need to flame...
Op simply started a discussion.

imo - I dislike those that bought several. I wanted to dev for this project and can't find one for a reasonable price.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

there was a company who's website was sold out, but sold them on ebay, obviously making profit aswell as HP's rebate


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

It's so funny all this stupid people that hates threads like this but still post on it!!! Lol.


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

"BrentBlend said:


> No need to flame...
> Op simply started a discussion.
> 
> imo - I dislike those that bought several. I wanted to dev for this project and can't find one for a reasonable price.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

"bouncer said:


> there was a company who's website was sold out, but sold them on ebay, obviously making profit aswell as HP's rebate


Another one who understood the point. Thank you also.


----------



## Nutkin (Aug 25, 2011)

You guys do understand what a business is right?



> An economic system in which goods and services are exchanged for one another or money, on the basis of their perceived worth. Every business requires some form of investment and a sufficient number of customers to whom its output can be sold at *profit *on a consistent basis.


The idea is to make profit, So why not remove stock and put them on eBay if it makes more money for your business.

Some people just get far too bitter over there lack of luck.

I may not have a spare touch pad to sell but i can offer the OP a straw so he can suck it up.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

If you wanted someone to "get your point" you should have worded your first with what Bouncer said...sorry to seem as if I'm flaming you, the first post just sounded like gibberish..


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Nutkin said:


> You guys do understand what a business is right?
> 
> The idea is to make profit, So why not remove stock and put them on eBay if it makes more money for your business.
> 
> ...


Because they are probably cheating HP who will rebate them based on 99.00. They also screwed over people that thought they had an order only to have it canceled 3 or 4 days later. Too late to buy somewhere else. But to nitwits like you its all bout the $$ So keep your straw and just suck on it yourself.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

717200 said:


> I wish HP just flood the market with tp's and let all these ebay/craigslist scumbags sit on their stock. One guy have like 20 tp in one picture sitting on a chair.
> 
> I can't complain, we got two from best buy/ insight for me and my wife and are very happy with it. But to see people have 20 in one pic is just very annoying.


ahhh they did. That's how/why people bought them up and are selling them. The only way now would be if they started manufacturing them again at 99.00 and got the word out.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

At least the resale will limit one per customer..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

